# Haynie 24 H.O. vs 23ls



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looking at ordering a new boat here pretty soon but torn between the two, I have been in a high output countless times and love them, but ive heard good things about the new low side too. Has anyone been in a 23ls yet? I fish baffin 95% of the time so taking the chop is a big deal to me which I know the h.o. can take but what about the low side?? I know speed wise the 23 flat flys which is another thing that draws me to it, but if I end up with a h.o. a 300xs will be sitting on the back I think. What do yall think?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I do not know about the LS but I fished on a 24 HO with a 300 xs and it handled the chop as you said and we got 70mph out of it. Haynie's are amazing boats for the ride to and from Baffin as that's what we used it for. You are def. making the right choice in boat. Hopefully when I graduate I will have to make that "tough" decision between the two.


----------



## geharvey (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont think that you can go wrong either way!! I ran an H.O. last year and running a LS this year. The difference in the ride is NOTHING. The question that you need to ask yourself is how many people do you normally fish? Do you wade fish or boat fish? How much gear do you carry? PM me and i will give you my contact info, maybe i can help you answer some of your questions. here is a picture of my LS.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

SWEET.YOU HIT THE NAIL RIGHT ON THE HEAD


geharvey said:


> I dont think that you can go wrong either way!! I ran an H.O. last year and running a LS this year. The difference in the ride is NOTHING. The question that you need to ask yourself is how many people do you normally fish? Do you wade fish or boat fish? How much gear do you carry? PM me and i will give you my contact info, maybe i can help you answer some of your questions. here is a picture of my LS.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

*300 h.p. ??*

The Haynie H.O. I have has a Coast Guard tag that says the maximum horsepower is 250. How do you put a 300 on it or are the H.O.'s built differently? When I went to the factory, there was only one mold for the H.O.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I went though the same thing a few months back. My fishing style steered me to the HO. Other than when I'm fishing a tournament theres usually at least 4 people in the boat and during the summer months we like to run to the surf. Those were the two main reasons for the HO. The ride is the same and both will take rough water better than any bay boat around. LS = go fast tournament boat and HO = go fast tournament / family boat IMO. The tag issue you can take up with Chris but the HO is good to 350HP and mine says 275 because thats whats on it. I would talk to Kevin Akin about his 300 before going that route . I will just say I'm glad I didn't go with the 300 and probably be more glad in year 3,4,and 5 when I still have a factory warranty with my 275 Verado. The only thing I would change would be to go with at least the 300 Verado. If you want to go for a ride sometime shoot me a PM.

Mike

My HO


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

I've spent time in both fishing with Capt Kevin Akin. If you're looking for a tourney boat then the 23LS is your animal. But its really a two person boat made for running and gunning. Also, with any low side boat, expect some spray with any amount of cross chop.

If you need more storage, take additional people, etc then the 24 HO would be my choice.


Wish I was faced with your dilemma though.  Both are awesome boats.


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

23ls vs 24 good question. If your fishing baffin more than any other bay system go I would go with the 24 ho, with a 225 pro xs you can still run 63.
The 23 will get you up shallower than the 24 ho, 25 inch shaft against a 20, common sense , they will both run in the same water.
As far as ride the 23 ls and the 24, are both the same hull under the water line, only main differance with the 23 is you can bury the nose farther in the water. The ls will still run in the 60's with the nose buried. 
For me I love the 23ls, fish Baffin all the time, no problems ever.
Either boat you will be very happy with. The more the wind blows the better you will like them.
I have more time on the water in the 23 ls than just about anyone, so if you have guestions give me a call.
Kevin AKin


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

*23ls FTW*

Ive never had the pleasure of riding in the HO, but i can tell you that the 23ls has far surpassed any expectation ive had for rough water abilities. Even had some Cajun boys on Calciseau saying it was the best riding boat they had ever ridden in, completely smitten, and they arent used to any slouch rides, Tritons and Pathfinders everywhere. We put the bow down with the tabs and let it eat. You can out run whatever little spray there is too. I'm 100% satisfied, even though the HO was my close second choice. Best part is unless you are fishing tourney, you wont see another at the boatramp. Just make sure you keep it clean, and leave the house alittle early, because everywhere you go, someone is going to stop you and start drooling.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

:wink:..... I forgot, black and grey no longer an option..j/k


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the input so far guys, I usually have 3 people fishing with at all times, but I wade 90% of the time so that's why the extra space isnt really needed. I am planning on starting to fish some more of the bigger tournaments around so I think the extra speed will be nice with the ls as well as be different since there are so many high outputs running around now.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

anyone know if its 250 max on the 23 or will it hold a 300?


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

Young gun, my ls has a 300 on it, but most will have a 250 hp max rating. Thats something you will have to talk to Chris Coulter about. Mine will be on the market soon. If Chris has not sold it already.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

hate to hijack, 

but i have a question for highanddry---

does your 23ls have a special storage compartment for the Murse??

i know how you hate to lose them!

Capt. Forrest


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> I went though the same thing a few months back. My fishing style steered me to the HO. Other than when I'm fishing a tournament theres usually at least 4 people in the boat and during the summer months we like to run to the surf. Those were the two main reasons for the HO. The ride is the same and both will take rough water better than any bay boat around. LS = go fast tournament boat and HO = go fast tournament / family boat IMO. The tag issue you can take up with Chris but the HO is good to 350HP and mine says 275 because thats whats on it. I would talk to Kevin Akin about his 300 before going that route . I will just say I'm glad I didn't go with the 300 and probably be more glad in year 3,4,and 5 when I still have a factory warranty with my 275 Verado. The only thing I would change would be to go with at least the 300 Verado. If you want to go for a ride sometime shoot me a PM.
> 
> Mike
> 
> My HO


What problems have they been having with the 300xs? Ive heard that they have some problems to work out from someone else but didn't know if it was true or not.


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

the 300xs, is a great motor. That being said it was build for one purpose speed. They are built one at a time, each one in my point of view is a little differnt than the next. You either get a good one or a bad one. That simple. The one i have now, I have had 0 problems with the motor. now props thats a hole another story. If your planning on keep a boat for a long period of time, I would purchase the extend warrany on the 300 xs.Hope i answered your question


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

The only reason you can get away with that murse thing, is the lunch you two brought me.


Capt. Forrest said:


> hate to hijack,
> 
> but i have a question for highanddry---
> 
> ...


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

The 23 ls can hold the 300 we plan on the next one to have the new 350 verado if Aaron Loomis dont beat us and get one first 
The 2010 mdls are starting in august and again there will only be a limited amount built so if you want one for 2010 you better get with a dealer and get one on order
HAYNIE THE ONLY WAY TO FLY!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Is there that big a difference in storage on the two models?

Chris, did you start building rod lockers into the bow on the HO?


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

Br,
Yep there is a difference in storage, due to the fact that the ho has higher sides, therefore deeper boxes, the new 23 ls has just a bit less, all Haynie boats are custom, so you can have as many rod lockers as you see fit, always been that way.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

What about how dry both boats run? I know the h.o. is a REALLY dry running boat but what about the ls when running through some serious chop


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

The 23 ls will keep you dry, if you can keep your speed up and bow up. She will get you wet just like any other boat, in the right conditions. Boats with lower side are always more wet than those with taller sides. Any one who ran across corpus christi bay during the redfish series port a event will tell you, there are no dry boats in a 40 mph wind. Enless they have a cabin.lol. The 23 ls you can keep her dry you just have to run her that way. It's all about the driver, And thats true for any boat.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well ended up ordering a black and red 23LS with a 300xs TM on the back from chris! Took a ride on Kevins boat a few weeks back and it made my mind up really quick. Next 6 weeks or so will probably seem like 6 years but it will be well worth it!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

younggun55 said:


> Well ended up ordering a black and red 23LS with a 300xs TM on the back from chris! Took a ride on Kevins boat a few weeks back and it made my mind up really quick. Next 6 weeks or so will probably seem like 6 years but it will be well worth it!


Nice!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice rocket ship. Should be a nice color combo with the merc. You going to get aluminum powder coated? I'm about 90% sure mines coming off this winter to get a coat of black. Less maintenance.

Mike


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya all the aluminum is going to be powder coated black. Looking for some black and aluminum wheels for the trailer still if anyone has any ideas


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

*wheels*



younggun55 said:


> Ya all the aluminum is going to be powder coated black. Looking for some black and aluminum wheels for the trailer still if anyone has any ideas


What size wheels? 15x8? 5-4.5 lug pattern?

Check out these....teflon coated aluminum. Should be very corrision resistant, and would look sweet on the trailer with the black boat.

http://asp.americanracing.com/wheelswp/details.asp?wheelid=AX9816&name=ATX MOJAVE TEFLON&style=AX9816&dspstyle=AX9816&desc=one piece aluminum painted&section=AX

You'll have to clip the link and paste it into your browser window...for some reason it won't creat a full link.


----------



## Capt. Brian (Sep 20, 2007)

As bad as I wanted a 23LS it just wasn't the boat for me so I built the best of both worlds!!!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bad *** boat man....Torque master or Sport master lower unit? How fast have you had it, and what prop?


----------



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice boat. Is that a ice chest or livewell infront of the console? And is that LED lights on the back?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

NICE!!!

I assume that is a 24? How fast with the 3 hundy?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea its a HO. Turned out nice Brian. I had not seen it since they brought it from Seadrift. That black boat in the background in the first pic looks bad ars as well lol.

Mike


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

We had the plesure of using Capt Brians boat this weekend in the IFA Redfish tournament in port a all i can say is that is one bad a-- boat we got it up to 69.8 on the gps full of fuel tournament load and there was not one boat that passed us for a 24 ft boat with high sides i dont think he has to worry about to many people beating him to his spot and thanks again Brian for letting me and Kevin use your pimped out boat


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Boat came in today and is waiting to get rigged, red and black turned out pretty good I think! :cheers:

Not the best pic but will do for now


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

That is going to be sweet when all rigged out!


----------



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

I sure hope he's a Red Raider. As a graduate from that fine school, all I can say is that is one fine color combination.

Awesome.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

man that is gonna be one badass looking boat, i am liking the red & black if i was going to buy another go fast boat it would be the 23ls but i got all my speed out of me with the SCB now thats its gone i am going more family comfort...all great looking boats gentlemen


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

That is a sharp looking boat!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I was there the other day when it pulled in from Seadrift. Came out sharp for sure. You will be glad you got those front rod boxes, I forgot how nice they are to have until I had them built into my HO. Should be a beast with a 300. 

Mike


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya rod boxes were a must on this rig, can't wait to see her when it's finished. If anyone stops by Chris' next week feel free to take some more pics and send them my way :dance:


----------



## Capt. Brian (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris, heres the on the water pictures you wanted!
[/ATTACH]


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Slick boat man, saw it at Chris' a couple weeks back. I'm kinda copying your rod holders on the console for my low side haha


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Finished product


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

man you are gonna get me in trouble with my wife, i keep looking at this boat i am going to have to buy one...this has to be one of if not THE best looking boats i have seen...we need some action shots!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

That rig is stupid sick!!!!!!!

SWEET


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

xtreme01 said:


> man you are gonna get me in trouble with my wife, i keep looking at this boat i am going to have to buy one...this has to be one of if not THE best looking boats i have seen...we need some action shots!


I'll get some video and more pics of it on the water next weekend hopefully!


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

Turned out great young guns, give me a shout, will slap my pro et on there and get her over the hump,
Kevin


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

HIGHANDDRY said:


> Turned out great young guns, give me a shout, will slap my pro et on there and get her over the hump,
> Kevin


Sounds good I'll have to take you up on that before I get one!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Young Gun,

That boat is bas ***. I hope to have one in the not so distant future.


----------



## kenv (Oct 21, 2009)

Great pics Coby. The trolling motor even looks fast!!!! Post some video soon. You're making me get the center console bug....

Ken V.


----------

